# WooHooo!



## ffemt8978 (Jul 8, 2004)

Sometimes, I just love being the first.

My department recently purchased a new-to-us, Type III ambulance, and I got to transport the first patient of the first run in it.   B)  

I love it.  It has more room than than the ambulance in my photo, and a lot of neat stuff in the back that our other ambulances don't have.  It did take a while to get used to where everything was  :unsure: , but on an hour long transport with a patient who broke their arm 8 days ago (and is just now getting medical attention), I had a lot of time to snoop around.  The best part is, the AM/FM/CD player has its own speaker and volume control in the back.

Nothing like transporting a trauma patient with Drowning Pool's "Let the Bodies Hit the Floor" playing in the background.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Mighty impressive.

Our units can be switched to allow music in the back.  We have a dialysis pt that listens to gospel music on the ride home, and if it's not playing when we load her in, it's going to be one hell of a ride home.


----------

